# Rose water??



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Anyone have a recipe for rose water? I know you can purchase scented waters for spraying on linens and around the house but it always smells too strong or fake..I have a old English style rose that smells like heaven but the petals drop too quickly for cut flowers. The petals hold their fragrance for several days and I have placed them in bowls around the house..Thanks for any help...QB


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

www.care2.com/greenliving/rose-water-how-to-make-your-own.html 
Tried to cut and paste this link,if it dosent work do a Google search.lots of info there.


----------

